# Canadian MoneySaver sold!



## Larry6417 (Jan 27, 2010)

I'm a subscriber to _Canadian MoneySaver_. I've always enjoyed the emphasis on thrift and homespun investment wisdom. This magazine preached the importance of low investment fees long before the mainstream media did. I can only hope that the magazine continues in the same tradition. See http://www.theglobeandmail.com/glob...s-page-at-canadian-moneysaver/article2223069/


----------



## Assetologist (Apr 19, 2009)

I saw this in the latest edition's editorial & hope the information stays along the same vein.
I think that CMS is one of the most comprehensive financial education tools available for Canadians.


----------



## larry81 (Nov 22, 2010)

CMS is the best !
Long live CMS !


----------



## Addy (Mar 12, 2010)

I may pick up a subscription. Is their website rate what you both pay? I haven't googled to find a cheaper rate since ~$25/yr seems reasonable to me.


----------

